# تقنية تغطية ريش التربينات Turbine Blades Coating Technology



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أبريل 2009)

تقنية تغطية ريش التربينات Turbine Blades Coating Technology​ 
وجدت الشرائح المرفقة مفيدة لمهندسي المحطات الحرارية والمتخصصين في التربينات والمشتغلين بمحركات الطائرات التربينية (النفاثة) وكذللك لمهندسي المعادن (Metallurgical Engineers) وهي لشركة بريطانية والهدف هو التعرف على تقنية التغطية وليس الدعاية لها. 

ان تقوية سطح الريش بمواد معدنية يتم بطرق مختلفة مثل (ترسيب البخار الإلكتروني) EBPVD=Electron Beam Physical Vapor Deposition أو رش البلازما الهوائي APS= Air Plasma Spray 



ونعلم ان تغطية اسطح الريش (Blades and Vanes) يؤدي الى عدة فوائد منها 


تقليل التآكل و​
مقاومة الصدأ و​
زيادة الصلادة​
زيادة درجات الحرارة Turbine Entry Temperature) TET)​

وفوائد اخرى ، مما ينعكس إيحابيا على العمر الإستهلاكي ويؤدي الى إطالة عمر الريش بشكل خاص ، وعمر التربينة بشكل عام. 
الشرائح تبين الفروقات والفوائد والمميزات .والله الموفق .​


----------



## وائل عبده (27 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (27 أبريل 2009)

تمام ياهندسة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أبريل 2009)

محمد عبدالموجود قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

والشكر موصول لككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أبريل 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> تمام ياهندسة


 

الله يبارك فيك ويسعدك.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أبريل 2009)

تسلم على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وجهودك الطيبة لرفدنا بكل ماهو مفيد وغني .

لكن يا زميلي العزيز لم استطيع فتح الملف rar لعدم وجود لدي برنامج لفتحه .

واستطيع الاستعانة بك في سؤالي هذا .

هل ممكن تغطية معدن الالمنيوم بهذه التقنية او مقصورة على معادن معينة ؟

ذلك لانة زيادة الصلادة عامل مهم في تطلعاتي .

تقبل فائق التقدير والاحترام .

البغدادي


----------



## جسر الأمل (27 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك فضلا وعلما


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 أبريل 2009)

تم التحميل والتصفح تقبل احترامى وتفضل بقبول فائق الاحترام والعرفان


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أبريل 2009)

محمد عبدالموجود قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 عفوووووووووا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أبريل 2009)

حمودة البدوي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك فضلا وعلما


 

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررا واسعدك ربي.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أبريل 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> تم التحميل والتصفح تقبل احترامى وتفضل بقبول فائق الاحترام والعرفان


 
وانت بدورك لك مني اسمى ايات التقدير والإحترام.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تسلم على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وجهودك الطيبة لرفدنا بكل ماهو مفيد وغني .
> 
> لكن يا زميلي العزيز لم استطيع فتح الملف rar لعدم وجود لدي برنامج لفتحه .
> 
> ...




شكر لتقريظك م. شكري وانت في الحقيقة ايضا مفيد وثري بمعلوماتك.​
ارجو ان تكون قد توفقت في تحميل الملف​
هل ممكن تغطية معدن الالمنيوم بهذه التقنية او مقصورة على معادن معينة ؟ ​
حسب إطلاعي فإن مادة الألمنيوم ايضا تستخدم فيما يسمى Aluminisation وايضا يستخدم الكروم والتيتانيوم لتحسين الخواص . علما ان ريش التربينات تصنع من سبيكة تحوي:​

aluminum, stainless steel, titanium, hastaloy, inconel, and monel ​

وتدخل مادة الألومنيوم بنسبة 6% والفاناديوم بنسبة 4% ​ 
وهذه التقنية EBPVD ليست محصورة فقط على الريش وقد تستعمل لمنتجات أخرى.​
وبالتالي يمكن إستخدامها في تغطية الألمنيوم لتحسين الخواص الميكانيكية للمنتج.

سوف ابحث لك بصورة اكثر عن ذلك وإن كان لديك رأي فأرجو ان تشاركنيه . ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 مايو 2009)

*فوائد ال EBPVD=Electron Beam Physical Vapor Deposition*

 ارفق ملف عن فوائد تغطية coating ريش التربينات بطريقة ترسيب البخار الإلكتروني ارجو ان يكون مفيدا.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 مايو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> شكر لتقريظك م. شكري وانت في الحقيقة ايضا مفيد وثري بمعلوماتك.​
> ارجو ان تكون قد توفقت في تحميل الملف​
> هل ممكن تغطية معدن الالمنيوم بهذه التقنية او مقصورة على معادن معينة ؟ ​
> حسب إطلاعي فإن مادة الألمنيوم ايضا تستخدم فيما يسمى Aluminisation وايضا يستخدم الكروم والتيتانيوم لتحسين الخواص . علما ان ريش التربينات تصنع من سبيكة تحوي:​
> ...


----------



## احمد الاطرش (4 مايو 2009)

اخوانى الرجاء عن كيفية ارفاق الملفات وشكرا----------------------------------------------


----------



## احمد الاطرش (4 مايو 2009)

الاخ الدكتور محمد الرجاء شرح عملية ترسيب البخار الالكترونى وعملية البلازما الهوائى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 مايو 2009)

احمد الاطرش قال:


> اخوانى الرجاء عن كيفية ارفاق الملفات وشكرا----------------------------------------------


 
اخي م. احمد الأطرش : هناك علامة عند شريط ادوات الرسالة على شكل




يمكنك عن طريقها إرفاق الملف مع ملاحظة الصيغة. ارجو ان اكون افدتك.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 مايو 2009)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

تم تحميل الملف بنجاح والاطلاع عليه .

مع فائق الامتنان .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد الهبيان (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا على هذة المعلومات الجديدة بالنسبة الى
زادكم الله فضلا و علما


----------



## fathy_eng2008 (7 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م. أنـــــــــــس (7 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااا على الافاده والمعلومات الثريه والقيمه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مايو 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> جزيل الشكر والتقدير .
> 
> تم تحميل الملف بنجاح والاطلاع عليه .
> 
> ...


 

شاكرا ومقدرا مرورك مهندس شكري.

وشكرا على جهودك في القسم وفي الملتقى 

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مايو 2009)

محمد الهبيان قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا على هذة المعلومات الجديدة بالنسبة الى
> زادكم الله فضلا و علما


 

شكرا مرورك مهندس محمد الهيبان وزادكم الله علما وفضلا.


----------



## ديــس (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

وجعلها بميزان حسناتك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 مايو 2009)

fathy_eng2008 قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


 
مشكور مرورك بارك الله فيك​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 مايو 2009)

م. أنـــــــــــس قال:


> شكرااااااااا على الافاده والمعلومات الثريه والقيمه


 
شكرا مرورك م. انس وبارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 مايو 2009)

ديــس قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> وجعلها بميزان حسناتك


 
اللهم آمين واثابك بمثلها،، وبارك فيك .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 مايو 2009)

*تقييم تحديد المواد والتجديد Material Identification Assessment and Rejuvenation*

تقييم تحديد المواد والتجديد 
Material Identification Assessment and Rejuvenation​ 


من الضروري تحديد عناصر المواد ومكوناتها بغرض الوصول لعمليات المعالجات الحرارية الصحيحة(Correct Heat Treatment) ، واللحام ، ومناسبة سبيكة التقسية بالنحاس (Brazing) ، والبناء التكويني (Structure) والعمر التشغيلي.

الإجراءات القياسية المتبعة هي بأخذ قطعة (شظية/خصلة) sliver من عينة ريشة تربينه وإجراء معاينة بصرية Optical وميكروسكوبية (Scanning Electron Microscopy-SEM) للمعدن Metallograpy ،، وإجراء التحاليل.​

استلام مجموعات من المكونات ، غالبا مع خليط السبائك لتحديد ايجابي لكل عنصر(مركبcomponent ) .​
أترككم مع المرفق فهو اكثر وضوحا واشكر لكم الإطلاع.​


----------



## ابو سرويه (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور
طبعا اخوك جديد فى الملتقى لكن انت اول من لفت نظرى بما تملك من خبرة ومعلومات لا حصر لها، ما شاء الله
وايضا كلما اجد اسمك اسفل اى موضوع بخش على طول. ربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 يونيو 2009)

ابو سرويه قال:


> السلام عليكم يا دكتور
> طبعا اخوك جديد فى الملتقى لكن انت اول من لفت نظرى بما تملك من خبرة ومعلومات لا حصر لها، ما شاء الله
> وايضا كلما اجد اسمك اسفل اى موضوع بخش على طول. ربنا يزيدك من علمه


 
وعليكم السلام اخي المهندس ابوسرويه
سرني مرورك وأسعدتني كلماتك والحمدلله على ما من به علي ،، 
والف اهلا وسهلا بك في الملتقى،،
وأقول كما قال يوسف عليه السلام
((ذلك من فضل الله علينا وعلى الناس ولكن أكثر الناس لايشكرون)) الآية 38 [سورة يوسف]
والله عقدت لساني بكلمات التقريظ القليلة والكثيرة في معانيها ،،
ارجو ان اكون عند حسن ظن إخواني بي 
وفقك الله وبارك فيك.​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (3 يونيو 2009)

كلام تمام اوى يادكتور محمد وعندى استفسار بسيط " كيف تتم عملية الاختبار بعد تغطية الريشة بالمعدن المناسب ؟ "


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 يونيو 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> كلام تمام اوى يادكتور محمد وعندى استفسار بسيط " كيف تتم عملية الاختبار بعد تغطية الريشة بالمعدن المناسب ؟ "


 

مهندس اسامة القاسي
الإختبارات Metallurgical Testing

NDT non destructive testing
X ray inspection
Eddy current
Ultrasonic
شكرا على الاسئلة .
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## اسامة القاسى (4 يونيو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مهندس اسامة القاسي
> الإختبارات metallurgical testing
> 
> ndt non destructive testing
> ...


تمام يادكتور محمد " جزاك الله خيرا "


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 يونيو 2009)

تمام يادكتور محمد " جزاك الله خيرا "

وجزاك الله خيرا مهندس أسامة.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 يونيو 2009)

موضوع شيق اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 يونيو 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> موضوع شيق اخى بارك الله فيك


 

اشكر مرورك اخي المهندس العقاب 

وجزاك الله خيرا.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يوليو 2009)

*Eb-pvd*




المرفق عن طريقة ال ebpvd 
هو دعائي ولكن هناك معلومات مفيدة​


----------



## راضى تمام (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## fmharfoush (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يوليو 2009)

راضى تمام قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


 
اشكر مرورك مهندس راضي تمام 
وبارك الله فيك.​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يوليو 2009)

معلومات جديدة

شكرااااااااا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> معلومات جديدة
> 
> شكرااااااااا


 
اشكر مرورك مهندس أيمن 
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

fmharfoush قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
العفوووووووووووووووووووو مهندس fmharfoush


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

hazemismaeel2006 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك يا اخي العزيز


 
 أخي مهندس حازم​ 
العـــــــــــــــ جزاك الله خير ـــــــــــــــفو .

وكل عام وأنتم بخير..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جسر الأمل قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك فضلا وعلما


 
وبارك الله فيك مهندس جسر الأمل 
وزادكم من أنعمه .

وفقكم الله.​


----------



## عبدالله أشرف (9 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد..تسلم


----------



## agkishta (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## agkishta (10 ديسمبر 2009)

:78::28::76::77::29::12::1::1::67:شكرا وأرجو المزيد:12::14::68::3::3:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 ديسمبر 2009)

عبدالله أشرف قال:


> موضوع مفيد..تسلم


 
سلمك الله ووفقك وحفظك مهندس عبدالله.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 ديسمبر 2009)

agkishta قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورر


 
العفو مهندس agkishta​


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك........................................................................


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 فبراير 2011)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك........................................................................


 
بارك الله فيكم مهندس عبدالله.​


----------



## رائد حيران (15 أبريل 2011)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا على هذا الملــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف الرائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## khodary222 (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (16 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رائع فعلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## tand (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع.


----------



## Mahmoud4IE (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------

